# And you thought you couldn't TT on a Domane....



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dubai kicks off with Merckx-style TT | Trek Factory Racing


----------



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Dubai kicks off with Merckx-style TT | Trek Factory Racing


I've spent time on a Domane and I own a 7 series Madone and I feel the Domane is just as fast on the flats.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That's consistent with what I hear man.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

vs779 said:


> I've spent time on a Domane and I own a 7 series Madone and I feel the Domane is just as fast on the flats.


So much for KVF.....


----------



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

nigel91 said:


> So much for KVF.....



I went with the Madone because of the KVF but a good aero position on a Domane is just as effective for a local racer IMO.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

nigel91 said:


> So much for KVF.....


I don't know that one can say that. Given that the Domane was developed for Fabian and that he rides it for a lot of his racing, it makes sense that he'd choose it for Dubai. 

The announcers for the race mentioned that there was a rule in place for Dubai that teams were going to limited to just road bikes in order to reduce the amount of equipment that the teams would need to bring to the UAE. That's why Tony Martin wasn't so pleased about the ITT on Stage 1, as he couldn't use his TT setup.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Flieger67 said:


> I don't know that one can say that. Given that the Domane was developed for Fabian and that he rides it for a lot of his racing, it makes sense that he'd choose it for Dubai.
> 
> The announcers for the race mentioned that there was a rule in place for Dubai that teams were going to limited to just road bikes in order to reduce the amount of equipment that the teams would need to bring to the UAE. That's why Tony Martin wasn't so pleased about the ITT on Stage 1, as he couldn't use his TT setup.


The Madone is a very good bike and absolutely has it's place amongst road riding/racing fans. It's clearly the bike of choice for most members of the team and for the entire MTN Qhubeka team. I do think it is interesting though that so many members of the Trek Factory Team are choosing the Domane full-time this year. It looks like at minimum, Cancellara, Nizzolo (a bunch sprinter), Hondo, a number of the guys on the Classics squad, and maybe even Andy Schleck (due to his previous injury I bet) will be riding the Domane.

Personally, I think it's just a matter of preference on most terrain. I would choose the Domane every time, but I could see why others might prefer the Madone. I absolutely like seeing evidence of how versatile the Domane is though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

In addition to the guys named above, it looks like Irizar, Rast, Roulston, Seargant, and Stuyven are also choosing to ride the Domane. All in all it looks like about 10 out of 28 members of the team chose the Domane with the remaining members sticking with the Madone. Interestingly, outside of A. Schleck, almost all of the GC type guys chose the Madone, while a number of the bigger sprinters and Classics guys prefer the Domane (easy to understand after riding one). 

Team | Trek Factory Racing

(Pretty much all of these guys have been spotted racing and/or training on the bike they have in their individual pictures at this point)


----------

